# The amazing Talking Dog from That's Life in the 1970s. 'Sausages!



## editor (Apr 7, 2016)

This has stood up to the test of the time. 

SAUSAGES!


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 7, 2016)

I remember the "sausages" dog from when it was originally aired.

That lad looks like the love-child of Morten Harket and Stewart Lee.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 7, 2016)

Sadly the dog has since been implicated as part of operation yewtree.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 7, 2016)

If that was the best that 70's TV humour had to offer I am glad I was born in 1980.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> If that was the best that 70's TV humour had to offer I am glad I was born in 1980.



No, as the title said it was "That's Life"


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 7, 2016)

two sheds said:


> No, as the title said it was "That's Life"



Well the OP said it has has "stood up to the test of time. "

If that means it is as unfunny now as it was then, then I suppose it has.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeh the 'sausages' was the only real highlight which would now merit 3 seconds on the 'I'm on your boardz'' thread.

I think I saw 5 minutes in total of That's Life during its whole time, it was pure drivel /disclaimer


----------



## Reno (Apr 7, 2016)

That's Life brought Jake Thackray to a wider audience, which can only be a good thing.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 7, 2016)

A "That's Life" presenter was Ivor Biggun in a former life:


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2016)

I had never clocked before Jake Thakray's similarities to Jacques Brel ...


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2016)

Any excuse to post this:


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2016)

Reno said:


> That's Life brought Jake Thackray to a wider audience, which can only be a good thing.




That is true, that is very true.


----------

